# Caduceus



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

One of my latest projects. Red Cedar (aromatic) with soft maple inlay. This is a box 11"x 8"x 2" with hinged lid. Done on my scroll saw using the double bevel inlay method.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Wow. Really nice work


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

Jim, that's a fine piece of work. Congratulations.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice work Jim.
I wish I had your scroll saw skills.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This turned out great you do some very excellent work.


----------



## Druid (Sep 30, 2010)

Beautifully done. Really nice contrast with your choice of woods.


----------



## avapilot (Dec 24, 2012)

great job….need a tutorial on the inlay method…i have been wanting to try inlay…..

bob


----------



## woodybva (Sep 11, 2015)

How did you get the idea for this Caduceus?

One of my latest projects. Red Cedar (aromatic) with soft maple inlay. This is a box 11"x 8"x 2" with hinged lid. Done on my scroll saw using the double bevel inlay method.

- Jim Finn
[/QUOTE]


----------



## woodybva (Sep 11, 2015)

How much would you sell this item for?


----------



## woodybva (Sep 11, 2015)

Do you ever do shows in Illinois, Wisconsin, Iowa or Michigan?


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

I sell boxes like these for $20 here in West Texas. I have sold a lot of boxes every year for the past six years. This caduceus is the most difficult inlay image that I have done. I no longer make boxes with a caduceus because they just do not sell well. Inlay of this may take as long as twenty minutes to cut. Lots of small pieces between the snakes and the staff. I just sell locally, within an hours drive of Lubbock.


----------



## Yonak (Mar 27, 2014)

It's beautiful, Jim. How did you do the shadowing where some members go behind others ? Are the feathers in the wings also shaded ? I can't really tell.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

There is no shading. I do not even know how to do that. I think what you may be seeing are just necessary cuts to get to the inside pieces.


----------



## woodybva (Sep 11, 2015)

May I place an order for Five Caduceus Boxes? Of course, I'll pay the shipping cost too.

Kind Regards,

Walter


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

> May I place an order for Five Caduceus Boxes? Of course, I ll pay the shipping cost too.
> 
> Kind Regards,
> 
> ...


Yes … Email me about it. [email protected]


----------

